# alto comentario, altos personajes («alto» con valor ponderativo: grande, tremendo, excelente)



## swift

> *Alto comentario de viejo*, pero qué lindo aprovechar la mañana.
> 
> Tuit de nachitocappe.





> —¿Es muy malo «El príncipe cruel»? Porque yo quería leerlo, pero vi mucha gente decir que es malísimo y me bajaron las expectativas. Aunque capaz es mejor no tener tantas expectativas...
> 
> —Es entretenido pero hay cosas súper predecibles y podría haber estado mejor (como está redactada podría estar mejor); pero para leer es entretenida. *Jude y Cardan son altos personajes*.
> 
> Tuit de gameofinfeliza.


En el habla argentina hodierna, el adjetivo «alto» posee valor ponderativo en sintagmas tales como _alto coche_, _alta compañía_, _alto comentario_, _altos personajes_, _alto periodista_, etc. Su significado es, más o menos, el mismo que tienen otros adjetivos laudatorios que también pueden emplearse en antífrasis: «tremendo periodista» puede ser un muy buen comunicador o un pésimo reportero. Lo mismo ocurre con «alto»: «alto coche» puede ser un vehículo lujoso o un cacharro destartalado. Por ello, se puede usar con ironía, como decía, con tono humorístico principalmente.

En Costa Rica no se emplea _alto_ de esta manera. Me pregunto si se lo usa de este modo en otras partes del Cono Sur.

Gracias.


----------



## Calambur

Hola.

Es una cuestión complicada.
Diría que por esta zona "alto" pasó a la historia, excepto cuando se habla de un coche, pero en ese caso se refiere a la marca. Por ejemplo: un coche de "alta gama" -de los muy caros, y, por supuesto, hechos en cualquier lugar menos en la Argentina-.

Esto no se dice habitualmente:


swift said:


> _alta compañía_, _alto comentario_, _altos personajes_, _alto periodista_,


...desde luego que se entiende, pero, por lo que sea, usamos otros adjetivos:
_importante compañía; comentario subido de tono; _los periodistas y otros personajes pueden calificarse de distintas formas, pero no de "altos".

Saludos._


----------



## Calambur

Acabo de acordarme...
A veces se habla de "un alto personaje", pero no es con valor ponderativo, sino para evitar decir el nombre que, sobreentendemos, es alguien relacionado con el Poder. Por ejemplo: un alto personaje del Ministerio de... dijo tal o cual cosa (no quieren revelar la fuente).


----------



## swift

Calambur said:


> los periodistas y otros personajes pueden calificarse de distintas formas, pero no de "altos".



Gracias, dilecta contertulia. Fijate que yo sí tengo vistas colocaciones como _alto periodista_. Hice una búsqueda rápida en Twitter y me salen muchísimos ejemplos. Este es uno de los más legibles sin mayor contexto:


> Murió Sergio Gendler, alto periodista deportivo.
> 
> Tuit de BrunoTorelli.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> _alto periodista_. Hice una búsqueda rápida en Twitter


Pienso que en las llamadas _redes sociales,_ como en general (no sé si siempre) los mensajes son escritos, la gente se "esmera" más... trata de sonar fina / elegante / delicada (o lo que sea). En lo coloquial no se usa "alto", o se usa muy poco.

Igual, y por si acaso, esperá a otros argentinos. No va a faltar alguno que diga que sí se usa (eso seguro). Lo que digo es que no es habitual, en absoluto.


----------



## lagartija68

Calambur said:


> En lo coloquial no se usa "alto", o se usa muy poco.




Es habla juvenil coloquial , @Calambur , y no se usa mucho, se usa muchísimo, y hace tiempo.

"Con 15 pesos me hago alto guiso"
"Altas llantas" (referencia a las zapatillas)
Y todos los ejemplos que dio @swift


----------



## Graciela J

Lo que encontré es esto:

Diccionario Argentino  / Definiciones de “alto” modismos, argentinismos y mas

Supongo que es una palabra usada por gente joven. 

Este sitio parece ser una especie de "Urban Dictionary" argentino. 



> Diccionario Argentino es una recopilación de palabras argentinas provenientes del habla tradicional y moderno. La finalidad es poder compartir esta información sobre el uso y significado de muchas palabras del argot argentino y ayudar al entendimiento. El diccionario puede ser complementado con aportes de cualquier usuario, es gratuito y no hace falta registrarse para usarlo. Los invito a agregar palabras libremente!



Me imagino que "libremente" significa que cualquiera puede poner lo que se le ocurra.


----------



## swift

¡Alto glosario, @Graciela J!


lagartija68 said:


> "Altas llantas" (referencia a las zapatillas)


Esa no la conocía. ¡Qué risa!

Creo que doña @Calambur lleva algo de razón con lo de las marcas o la alta gama. Salvo en casos de antífrasis, imagino que _altas llantas_ se diría de esos tenis que cuestan un sueldo y  ¾ de riñón.

Gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## lagartija68

swift said:


> imagino que _altas llantas_ se diría de esos tenis que cuestan un sueldo y ¾ de riñón.


Exacto


----------



## SamQhest

swift said:


> En el habla argentina hodierna, el adjetivo «alto» posee valor ponderativo en sintagmas tales como _alto coche_, _alta compañía_, _alto comentario_, _altos personajes_, _alto periodista_, etc. Su significado es, más o menos, el mismo que tienen otros adjetivos laudatorios que también pueden emplearse en antífrasis: “tremendo periodista” puede ser un muy buen comunicador o un pésimo reportero. Lo mismo ocurre con «alto»: «alto coche» puede ser un vehículo lujoso o un cacharro destartalado. Por ello, se puede usar con ironía, como decía, con tono humorístico principalmente.
> 
> En Costa Rica no se emplea _alto_ de esta manera. Me pregunto si se lo usa de este modo en otras partes del Cono Sur.
> 
> Gracias.


Pues, como ya han dicho algunos, por lo menos en mi país, "alto" con el uso que tú estás diciendo, no se ve mucho... Ya algunos han propuestos equivalentes


----------



## swift

¿Y cuál es tu país, @Tamu000? Tu perfil no lo dice.


----------



## lagartija68

Podrìa ser Uruguay por la cercanía, pero dudo, su Alteza, que este uso particular que proviene de ese otro antiguo y latente en la lengua se dé en otro lugar de la misma manera.


----------



## zema

Coincido en que es común en registro coloquial ya hace bastante tiempo.
No me consta, pero siempre supuse que ese "alto" es derivación o deformación de "harto",  frecuente en varios países. En especial -aunque creo que en Argentina su empleo es más acotado- me viene a la memoria el uso de "harto" que hacían amigos chilenos, por ejemplo.


----------



## swift

lagartija68 said:


> Podría ser Uruguay por la cercanía, pero dudo, su Alteza, que este uso particular que proviene de ese otro antiguo y latente en la lengua se dé en otro lugar de la misma manera.


Gratias maximas tibi ago, amice.  Yo pensé que era colombiano.  A ver si no los confirma don @Tamu000.


zema said:


> Coincido en que es común en registro coloquial ya hace bastante tiempo.
> No me consta, pero siempre supuse que ese "alto" es derivación o deformación de "harto",  frecuente en varios países. En especial -aunque creo que en Argentina su empleo es más acotado- me viene a la memoria el uso de "harto" que hacían amigos chilenos, por ejemplo.


Gracias, también a vos, @zema. Para quienes deseen saber más acerca del uso de «harto» en Chile, recomiendo la consulta de este hilo: harto (uso adverbial).


----------



## lagartija68

swift said:


> Yo pensé que era colombiano.


EStaba respondiendo si en algún otro lado podría usarse "alto" de la misma manera que este uso reciente en Argentina. Respondía que tal vez Uruguay.





zema said:


> No me consta, pero siempre supuse que ese "alto" es derivación o deformación de "harto", frecuente en varios países.


Dudo mucho que tenga que ver con harto, "alto" como señala calambur tiene latente este significado de bueno o prestigioso, lo mismo que sus comparativo y superlativo: superior y supremo, y también sumo.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Acá en Chile se le da poco a uso a alto/a con el significado que propone swift. Lo único bien familiar es vehículos de alta gama (la mejor, la más cara), o los altos mandos de carabineros u otras ramas de la fuerzas armadas, pero en este último es prácticamente un uso lógico, considerando que son instituciones fuertemente jerarquizadas y con estructuras piramidales.


----------



## franzjekill

swift said:


> «alto» posee valor ponderativo en sintagmas tales como _alto coche_, _alta compañía_, _alto comentario_, _altos personajes_, _alto periodista_,





swift said:


> Me pregunto si se lo usa de este modo en otras partes del Cono Sur.


Todos esos ejemplos me sorprenden. Los dos únicos que me vienen a la mente que no harían que se me moviera un solo músculo de la cara son "alto ejecutivo" y una fórmula periodística cuando no se quiere o puede indicar la fuente de la información (o el periodista se la inventó): ""según una alta fuente de...". Ni idea del porqué estas dos sí son comunes y las otra no.


----------



## Calambur

franzjekill said:


> "alto ejecutivo"


 Eso también. Lo había olvidado.


----------



## swift

franzjekill said:


> Todos esos ejemplos me sorprenden.


Entonces este te va a dejar despatarrado:


> Estuve todo el día en la obra, viendo cómo construyen la casa. Mi perra tirada en el pasto dando vueltas; *hicimos alto asado* y tomamos cerveza a morir. ¡Hermoso día!
> 
> Tuit de MatiMa1001.


----------



## zema

Me parece que conviene aclarar que decir "alto periodista" (por "gran/tremendo periodista"), "alto guiso", "alto asado", si bien ya es un uso bastante extendido coloquialmente, para mí al menos, conserva cierto sello de origen bastante "reo", digamos, no está en el mismo registro que "alto ejecutivo" o "alta fuente".

Lo de "altas llantas" por ejemplo, si mal no recuerdo, lo terminó de popularizar un cómico (Miguel del Sel) en el programa de televisión más visto (Tinelli), en un sketch en el que imitaba a un cantante de un grupo de cumbia y parodiaba el lunfardo villero o tumbero.


----------



## swift

zema said:


> conserva cierta marca de origen bastante "reo" digamos


¿Querés decir que es propio del habla rufianesca?


----------



## zema

No rufianesca, pero que yo recuerde surgió bien de abajo, del habla bien popular, probablemente en las villas. Luego se fue extendiendo su uso y muchos lo adoptaron (los jóvenes sobre todo) o lo usan de vez en cuando, pero sigue siendo muy coloquial.


----------



## Calambur

franzjekill said:


> Los dos únicos que me vienen a la mente que no harían que se me moviera un solo músculo de la cara son "alto ejecutivo" y una fórmula periodística cuando no se quiere o puede indicar la fuente de la información (o el periodista se la inventó): ""según una alta fuente de...". Ni idea del porqué estas dos sí son comunes y las otra no.


Coincido con eso. Y creo que la explicación que acerca gvergara es perfectamente válida.


gvergara said:


> ... instituciones fuertemente jerarquizadas y con estructuras piramidales.


Las empresas también tienen estructuras piramida*l*es ("alto ejecutivo").
Con los dichos de los periodistas, pasa lo mismo por aquí: "una alta fuente...", para no reverlarla (e incluso quizá porque es mentira).

---

En cambio, esto:


lagartija68 said:


> Es habla juvenil coloquial , @Calambur , y no se usa mucho, se usa muchísimo, y hace tiempo.


...me sorprende muchísimo. Yo vivo a unas 25 cuadras del Congreso (para los que no conocen esta ciudad, es bien en el centro). Mi barrio es de clase media media (es decir que hay un poco de todo: gente de un poquito más y gente de un poquito menos de educación formal), y sin embargo nunca oí "altas llantas", "alto asado" y cosas por el estilo.

Pero, por supuesto, si es lengua villera o tumbera, todo es posible.

Saludos._


----------



## jilar

Por aquí decimos de un coche, por ejemplo, "de (alta) gama (alta)" que sería la gama superior -los de más calidad o caros, o hablamos del "alto mando" referente a los militares que ostentan el mando en su mayor nivel jerárquico, o de un "alto funcionario" ...

Pero el uso de "alto periodista", "alto coche", "alto comentario", ... que yo los interpreto como "gran ...", me sorprende.


----------



## lagartija68

Calambur said:


> por supuesto, si es lengua villera o tumbera, todo es posible.


No, no es lenguaje tumbero o villero o no solamente. Se escucha en la radios, la tele. Lo usan los jóvenes. Vivo a dos cuadras de Plaza Congreso. @swift vive a decenas de miles de kilómetros de Plaza Congreso y lo leyó en twitter. En 2011 se viralizó un video de un chico que se quejaba del precio de las hamburguesas a 15 pesos y decía: "Con 15 pesos me hago alto guiso."
Pero bueno, seguro, que en las tertulias del Señor Virrey se utiliza lenguaje más elevado. Más elevado, es decir, alto lenguaje, alta labia.


----------



## zema

lagartija68 said:


> No, no es lenguaje tumbero o villero o no solamente. Se escucha en la radios, la tele. Lo usan los jóvenes. Vivo a dos cuadras de Plaza Congreso. @swift vive a decenas de miles de kilómetros de Plaza Congreso y lo leyó en twitter. En 2011 se viralizó un video de un chico que se quejaba del precio de las hamburguesas a 15 pesos y decía: "Con 15 pesos me hago alto guiso."
> Pero bueno, seguro, que en las tertulias del Señor Virrey se utiliza lenguaje más elevado. Más elevado, es decir, alto lenguaje, alta labia.


Cierto, lo de "alto guiso" lo inmortalizó un hincha de Lanús en el 2011. No recuerdo por qué ese video se volvió tan viral, supongo que porque era gracioso lo que decía.
No sé si se me entendió bien lo que quise decir antes: hoy en día lo puede decir cualquiera, en Twitter es muy común, pero en mi memoria ese uso se fue popularizando en los años 2000, en los tiempos del fenómeno de la cumbia villera. Que yo recuerde, en un comienzo era muy característico de los llamados "cumbieros". Las recopilaciones de vocabulario villero o tumbero que circulan en internet, por ejemplo, muchas veces recogen ese uso de "alto".
Hoy lo puede decir cualquiera coloquialmente, pero para mí ha pasado demasiado poco tiempo para que la mayoría no recuerde ese origen un tanto "marginal", digamos .


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Lo de "alto" en el contexto mencionado en este hilo también es de un uso habitual en El Salvador, principalmente en el lenguaje escrito. Así hablamos de "un alto funcionario/dignatario/representante", "un alto cargo/puesto/empleo", "un alto señor", etc.


----------



## lagartija68

Hoy me crucé con este anuncio en una sucursal de una cadena de comidas rápidas y recordé este hilo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

No voy a abundar en muchos más detalles, sólo comento que coincido en un todo con lo expresado por Zema y Lagartija. Los usos de alta/o en frases como alta fuente, alto ejecutivo, alta gama, son los usos "académicos". El uso "reo" sigue plenamente vigente, yo lo escucho con bastante frecuencia.


----------



## Nomenclature

Vengo a comentar que recién escuché este uso (de valor ponderativo) de un animador chileno del programa Pasapalabra. Me parece que dijo "alto drama"/"alta tensión"/"alta presión" o algo por el estilo; ya no me acuerdo. 

Sé que estamos en el foro de solo español, pero quizás sea de interés notar que el inglés conserva expresiones que aluden a la existencia de esto en otra época en algún lugar "High time to + infinitivo" (con valor irónico; "no es hora de...") y "High Crime" (un delito de lesa majestad) por ejemplo.


----------



## lagartija68

Nomenclature said:


> "alta tensión"/"alta presión"


EStás expresiones se utilizan en física. ES diferente que "alto drama".


----------



## zema

Así definía este diccionario en el 2015, entiendo que lo que dice sigue siendo mayormente válido hoy:
*



			alto, ta
		
Click to expand...

*


> 1. AR. vulg. coloq. carc. hamp. juv.
> 
> Expresa el carácter superlativo de cierto referente. Su empleo es a menudo admirativo (“¡Alta fiesta!”), pero no siempre (“Ese tipo es alto boludo”).
> De origen “tumbero”, la palabra se ha extendido a otros estratos socioculturales sin perder su resonancia vulgar (sobre la que no es raro ironizar).
> 
> _Alto bolonqui* se armó en la oficina._



El caso de la foto de Lagartija creo que es bastante neutro, la intención debe ser que suene informal, juvenil, simpático tal vez, no más que eso. 
Ya en el ejemplo de Twitter que abre el hilo, _"Alto comentario de viejo..."_, me parece que hacer ese uso de _alto_, a sabiendas probablemente de que conserva para muchos oídos resonancias vulgares, contribuye para aportar gracia o ironía al tuit, como un efecto buscado. 
Si yo quisiera evitar esas resonancias y mantener el tono coloquial podría, por ejemplo, decir _"Flor de comentario de viejo..."_, que todavía se usa mucho, pero es cierto que suena anticuado en comparación.


*_bolonqui_ = quilombo --> lío, problema, desorden, confusión, escándalo


----------



## cacarulo

Hola. Yo sostengo que sí se sigue usando, una búsqueda en Twitter de "altas perras" o la consabida "altas llantas", o "alto quilombo" o "alto porro" lo refleja.
Lo considero juvenil y coloquial, diferente del "alto" de "alto nivel" o alguna otra expresión que se mencionó en el hilo.

También aparece en este vocabulario de hace unos años.


----------



## swift

Vengo con algo de retraso,  pero no quería dejar pasar la oportunidad de agradecer todas sus aportaciones, apuntes y disquisiciones.  A mí este uso no me resulta ajeno porque lo he visto en Twitter por años de años. Siempre me ha parecido jocoso y creo que en muchos de los tuits que he leído se ha usado con tono festivo. No lo habría asociado con el habla villera o tumbera, porque allí lo usa todo el mundo, incluidos periodistas y otras personas cuyo currículum es público y notorio y de las que se sabe que son gente instruida y tal.

De todas formas, aunque fuese habla villera o tumbera, me encanta: soy fan de la germanía y el castellano hodierno tiene muchas voces que heredamos de la rufianesca, cuyo origen nadie sospecha. Este traspaso sociolingüístico es una constante en la historia de nuestra lengua y sucede también en otros romances y en inglés.


----------

